# 75th Rangers and 160th SOAR 2010 SOCEX



## Diesel_Actual (May 15, 2010)

Special Operations Capability Exercise 

yet another great vid post by MH6M on youtube, if you don't already subscribe to his channel, you should.

_"A short vid showing Rangers from the 75th Regiment and Night Stalkers from the 160th SOAR(A) during a Special Operations Capability Exercise."_


----------



## Ravage (May 15, 2010)

There you go:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?25249-Short-Rangers-and-Night-Stalkers-SOCEX-video


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 15, 2010)

Diesel_Actual said:


> Special Operations Capability Exercise
> 
> yet another great vid post by MH6M on youtube, if you don't already subscribe to his channel, you should.
> 
> _"A short vid showing Rangers from the 75th Regiment and Night Stalkers from the 160th SOAR(A) during a Special Operations Capability Exercise."_


 
You do know MH6M is a member here, right?  :cool:



Freefalling said:


> Based on the title I thought this would be about Ranger midgets.


 
LMAO!  ... a scary thought -- "Ranger midgets"!


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 15, 2010)

Well first off, sorry for the repost, and second, no I didn't know that MH6H was a member of this forum, I've subscribed to his youtube channel for years.


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 6, 2010)

That was pretty cool
i would like to see a pov on one of those rangers repelling or on the little bird being inserted


----------

